# [CA] Sobre make.conf

## CatalanUser

Hola gent, quina il·lu poder parlar aquí en català!   :Laughing: 

Estic intentant instal·lar per primera vegada el Gentoo i la veritat és que després de llegir i rellegir el manual d'instal·lació m'encallo a l'hora de crear el make.conf entre els CHOST, CFLAGS, CCFLAGS i MAKEOPTS... Què passa si passo d'escriure res, excepte el que ja vé per defecte i tiro pel dret?

Vaig provar d'instal·lar-ho amb el LiveCD i no aconsegueixo configurar el servidor X...

----------

## bonanit

Bones i benvingut al fòrum.

Si ens dius les característiques del teu pc segurament et podrem ajudar millor a configurar-lo, però perquè t'en facis una idea et poso la part rellevant del meu make.conf:

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

Pel que fa als diferents paràmetres, el CHOST hauries de deixar el que hi ha per defecte. Si has escollit el cd correcte ja està bé.

Pel que fa a CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS, doncs les meves són bastant estàndars, però també depèn de l'arquitectura del teu pc. En aquesta pàgina del wiki de gentoo podràs trobar una combinació de flags pel teu cas que no t'haurien de dur problemes (et poso la còpia de google perquè sembla que el wiki no va en aquests moments):  Safe cflags

Finalment, a makeopts el "-j2" és el nombre de threads que es creen quan compiles alguna cosa. Hi ha qui hi posa el nombre de processadors+1 (el meu cas) però també he vist en alguna documentació el nombre de processadors x2 + 1. Totes maneres no és una cosa crítica, i encara que no hi posis res l'únic que et pot passar és que tinguis un rendiment més pobre a l'hora de compilar.

I amb les X, podries ser un xic més específic? No saps què has de tocar per configurar-les? Et dona algun error quan intentes arrancar-les? Si és així el pots postejar, així veurem què t'està passant.

Apa, salut!

----------

## sefirotsama

Mai tiris pel dret sense configurar un make.conf correctament.... pensa que allà es on definim les regles del sistema i que determinades coses com un canvi de chost no es poden fer (o no es poden fer fàcilment i explicar-ho més tard). Per poder-te ajudar necessitem saber la teva arquitectura (si ens dius el processador per exemple també serveix).

En fi et poso el meu make.conf per un portàtil core 2 duo, no el copiïs igual, pren-t'ho com un exemple:

```

##/etc/make.conf

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#################################################

#  COMPILACIÃ OPTIMITZACIONS, USE, CFLAGS, ETC  #

#################################################

FEATURES="parallel-fetch userfetch"# collision-protect"

USE="X -gnome -gtk -gtk2 -ipv6 dri gcc64 alsa amarok arts cdr doc dvd dvdr dvdread encode gif \

     jpeg jpeg2k jpgraph kde kdm mmxext mp3 opengl png qt qt2 qt3 qt4 \

     tiff truetype vorbis xcomposite ssl no-old-linux mad \

     dbus hal unicode acpi apm cairo nls fbsplash transparency \

     linux java nsplugin firefox swf javascript type1 ao qt-static amazon visualization transparency mp4 musicbrainz bindist"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe -mfpmath=sse,387"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

#########################

#  SERVIDORS I MIRRORS  #

#########################

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.caliu.info/gentoo http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.caliu.info/gentoo http://ftp.caliu.info/gentoo "

############################

#  INFORMACIO DEL PORTAGE  #

############################

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

#DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

#PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

#PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="10"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--color y --versefirot@sama ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf

##/etc/make.conf

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#################################################

#  COMPILACIÃ OPTIMITZACIONS, USE, CFLAGS, ETC  #

#################################################

FEATURES="parallel-fetch userfetch"# collision-protect"

USE="X -gnome -gtk -gtk2 -ipv6 dri gcc64 alsa amarok arts cdr doc dvd dvdr dvdread encode gif \

     jpeg jpeg2k jpgraph kde kdm mmxext mp3 opengl png qt qt2 qt3 qt4 \

     tiff truetype vorbis xcomposite ssl no-old-linux mad \

     dbus hal unicode acpi apm cairo nls fbsplash transparency \

     linux java nsplugin firefox swf javascript type1 ao qt-static amazon visualization transparency mp4 musicbrainz bindist"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe -mfpmath=sse,387"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

#########################

#  SERVIDORS I MIRRORS  #

#########################

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.caliu.info/gentoo http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.caliu.info/gentoo http://ftp.caliu.info/gentoo "

############################

#  INFORMACIO DEL PORTAGE  #

############################

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

#DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

#PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

#PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="10"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--color y --verbose"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19 "

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm" ##Memoria de "caché".Necesari RAM o rapid E/S (rw)

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="error warn errors log" source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="${FETCHCOMMAND}"

##############

# OVERLAYS   #

##############

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/portage/local/layman/toolchain"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/portage/local/xeffects"

############################

#  INFORMACIO DEL SISTEMA  #

############################

LINGUAS="ca es"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="i915 i810"

ALSA_CARDS="snd-hda-intel"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="10"

bose"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19 "

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm" ##Memoria de "caché".Necesari RAM o rapid E/S (rw)

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="error warn errors log" source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="${FETCHCOMMAND}"

##############

# OVERLAYS   #

##############

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/portage/local/layman/toolchain"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/portage/local/xeffects"

############################

#  INFORMACIO DEL SISTEMA  #

############################

LINGUAS="ca es"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="i915 i810"

ALSA_CARDS="snd-hda-intel"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="10"

```

----------

## Cereza

Perdonad, no sé catalán, pero me estoy dando un paseillo curioseando y veo, @sefirotsama, que se te ha ido el dedito posteando el make.conf y lo has pegado dos veces, es bastante confuso jeje, a mi me pasa a menudo, el botón central de mi ratón va fatal y suele pegar las cosas dos, tres, cuatro o más veces :P

Salut! :)

EDITO: No me había dado cuenta de lo viejo que es el mensaje :S

----------

## sefirotsama

Pues anda que yo acabo de ver el tuyo...

----------

## rvalles

Els flags que venen per defecte haurien d'anar bé... però seria ideal usar almenys -march=blah on blah és la família de CPU més propera, per a que el compilador optimitzi per a la teva CPU.

Al manpage del compilador tens una llista (llarga) de valors per a -march. Si tens dubtes del nom exacte de la teva família de processador, Wikipedia té llistes força decents incloent models i codenames..

----------

